
Latest Xkcd Comic went 404? - moepstar
Seems like, after it has popped up on my RSS reader, the comic has been taken down?<p>-&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;2288&#x2F;<p>Luckily, the Wayback Machine has me&#x2F;us covered: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20200403041103&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;2288&#x2F;
======
cerberusss
Yup, I had the same problem. But now it appears ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
eesmith
Works for me.

